# Rally at Cheddar, Somerset.



## clianthus

Hi

We don't seem to have many joining us on this rally, it's a huge rally field so we'll look a bit lost in it  

Looks a really nice place with easy access to the village and the famous Cheddar Gorge:

http://www.petruthpaddocks.co.uk/index.html

It's a very informal rally with nothing planned other than a relaxing weekend, you can camp at a very cheap price, especially for August and either do your own thing or meet up with old friends and perhaps make some new ones. So come on let's have a few more names on the list  

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=321

* Can you please confirm your attendance as soon as you know you will definitely be coming and PM me to let me know what day you will arrive thanks*


----------



## DJP

We were there last weekend with ANO club. Cracking weekend. 10 mins walk into Cheddar village with pubs, cafes, Tesco Express etc. Another 10 mins stroll and you are at the bottom of the gorge. First chip shop on left is excellent with sit in. Lots of small shops for local cheese, cider, cider and syderr!
Biggest car boot sale in the country on Sunday, 5 minutes from field.
Buses to Wells, Weston Super Mare from Cheddar.
Great spot.


----------



## clianthus

I see we've got a few more on the list now   

However 10 of the 16 on the list are unconfirmed and only 3 have let me know what day they will be arriving   

Please confirm if you are definitely coming and PM me with your arrival day. Thanks


----------



## ktesis

Sorry for the delay in confirming. We will be coming, arriving day 1.
Derek & lesley


----------



## clianthus

Hi ktesis

Thanks for letting me know.

Anyone else able to confirm and let me know their arrival day yet?


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Hi Jen 
We will be arriving on the 4th Aug.
Is it ok if i bring a 70 year old with me?. 8O :lol: :lol: 

June


PS Guess who is 70 the day before we arrive.!!!


----------



## clianthus

Hi June

It will be good to see you again, I suppose we'll have to put up with the poor old 70 year old, as long as he brings me a piece of birthday cake :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

SPACEFLOWER said:


> Hi Jen
> We will be arriving on the 4th Aug.
> Is it ok if i bring a 70 year old with me?. 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> June
> 
> PS Guess who is 70 the day before we arrive.!!!


O no, may we suggest a ban on cider that weekend, we know what Birthday boy is like after a pint or two............... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

CatherineandSteve said:


> O no, may we suggest a ban on cider that weekend, we know what Birthday boy is like after a pint or two............... :wink: :lol: :lol:


Its ok, I've taken 'The Pledge' 

but I had my fingers crossed


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

There is still plenty of room if anymore want to join us on this rally.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=321

Could the folks with their names down already who haven't let me know when they will arrive, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## tyreman1

Would it be ok to to come just for Saturday and Sunday or would you rather fill it up for the 4 days ???...Dave


----------



## LadyJ

tyreman1 said:


> Would it be ok to to come just for Saturday and Sunday or would you rather fill it up for the 4 days ???...Dave


Hi Dave

I am sure Jen and Ken would be more than pleased to see you for any days  just add yourself to the rally list and then turn up.

Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Well, we'd been wondering if it was OK to just come for Thursday night, so maybe that could work out well.

We're taking our 5 year old granddaughter from Yorkshire down to Dorset to see her cousins and because the journey is so long we'd like to do a stopover night in each direction. We'll be coming back from Dorset on 4th so it would suit us if it's OK.


Chris


----------



## gaspode

Hi Folks

No problem in attending for part of the rally, just add your names to the list and send a PM to clianthus telling her which nights you'll be staying.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

As gaspode says you are welcome to stay for 1 night or 4, no problem at all, but I would be grateful if you could could let me know when you expect to arrive to save me sitting on the rally field for 4 days waiting for everyone :wink: 

The following are on the list but have either not yet let me know their arrival day, or not confirmed their attendance could they please PM me and let me know, thanks in anticipation:

Harp07
vicdicdoc
Missydjb
rodinsand
Woofer
ICDSUN2 
brillopad
Val33

Lots more space if anymore want to join us


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Only the following 4 to confirm their attendance and let me know their arrival day:

Harp07
vicdicdoc
Missydjb
rodinsand

Look forward to hearing from you all  

No-one else want to come to Cheddar then, I believe they have very good cheese there :lol: :lol: Have a look at the website for the rally field:

http://www.petruthpaddocks.co.uk/index.html

Even the weather looks good :hotsun: :hotsun: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

If at all possible we will be there as soon as possible.

All depends on Val's recovery from the 29th.

Really looking forward to seeing you all.

Val & Steve


----------



## clianthus

Hi Val & Steve

I didn't put you on my naughty list cos I knew you would be coming if and when you can. Good luck to Val for the 29th and hope to see you both at Cheddar.

Only 3 to let me know their arrival day now:

Harp07
vicdicdoc
rodinsand 

Please could all of you let me know asap. Thanks.


----------



## clianthus

Hi

We have 25 on the rally list now, so the numbers are gradually creeping up  

Everyone is confirmed but still *vicdicdoc* to let me know his arrival day....... :wink: :wink:

It's a huge field so if anyone else is thinking of joining us, don't be shy, we don't bite :lol: :lol: get your name on the list and PM me with your arrival day.

Look forward to hearing from a few more of you. Here is the list should you need it :wink: :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=321


----------



## clianthus

Hi

Thanks for letting me know your arrival day Vic, be nice to see you again.

We seem to have gained another one as well, are there any more want to join us for this rally, we've still got some space, just add your name to the list and let me know your arrival day:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=321


----------



## LadyJ

Jen & Ken still have masses of room at Cheddar its a huge field there.


Great big car boot next door on the Sunday as well


----------



## JIMY

*Preparing for Cheddar*

Hi
Busy on getting ready for next weekend
Jim


----------



## clianthus

*Re: Preparing for Cheddar*



JIMY said:


> Hi
> Busy on getting ready for next weekend
> Jim


Hi JIMY

I do like to see a nice clean van, I hope you are bringing your mini-valeter with you. Looks like he's earned a holiday :lol: :lol:


----------



## JIMY

Hi Jenny
Yes of couse he's coming I think he deserves it after all that hard work. 
are you expecting any other children?
Jim


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jim

There are another 4 on the list, so he should have a playmate


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

I'm off to Cheddar tomorrow so although the rally list is closed and you will not be able to add your name to it, there are a few more spaces left. If you would like to join us *please ring or text me on 07709 273974*

I'm hoping to have internet access when I get there, but don't know for sure until I arrive, so *please don't PM me.*

I would really appreciate you letting me know if:

a.	You would like to join us.
b.	You cannot now attend the rally.
c.	You can't come on the day you have told me.

Look forward to seeing you all and hope you have a safe journey.

*EDIT - Thought you all may need some directions*  

http://www.petruthpaddocks.co.uk/location.htm


----------



## leltel

*Fab time*

Just want to say.....what a fab weekend. Met lots of lovely people, got lots of info and enjoyed ourselves. A special mention to all the ladies and young lads that got me 'playing' rounders!
I would highly recommend a rally to everyone, they are value for money & everyone is warm and welcoming. We are looking forward to our next one


----------



## ramblefrog

Hi,

Alex and I (Bev/ramblefrog) also had a great weekend in Cheddar - what a friendly bunch and lots of info. Thanks to everyone that have offered us advice for our upcoming (1st) trip to France. Have just ordered the e-coupon for the tunnel with our Tesco vouchers.


Thanks also to Jenny and Ken for all their hard work in organising the weekend xx


----------



## Spacerunner

What a lovely time we have had at this rally. Even a full-on thunderstorm on Sunday afternoon couldn't dampen our spirits.

I, especially, have to thank all you smashing people for making my 70th  birthday so very special. What a surprise......you go years without a birthday cake, then three come along all at once!  
The barrel of scrumpy was an excellent touch, I played my full part in helping to empty it!

The picture quiz was new to us but we enjoyed it and the pictorial clues were very unique (well....baffling actually).

Many thanks to Ken and Jen for yet another 5* rally, we look forward to the next one.

Great to meet old friends and to make new ones as well. A really terrific crowd of people!


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi all,

Thanks Jen and Ken for the weekend :wink: 
Good location, shame about the rain, though from what we saw just before we left it didn't dampen the spirits in one of the vans. Hope that you don't have any drunk & disorderlyness to deal with on Sunday night :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers C & S


----------



## ktesis

We have just returned from a 5* rally! We had a great time with lots of fantastic people some we knew and some we hadn't met before!
The location was great and Ken and Jenny are to be congratulated for an excellent rally.
Derek & Lesley


----------



## havingfun

*cheddar rally*

hi,

just want to say a huge thankyou to jenny and ken for the hard work put in organising another great rally, its thanks to all of the rally organisers for putting the work in,that lets the rest of us have great times away,

had as normal a really happy time,meeting old friends,and hopefully new ones,quite a few of us seem to have been through bad times recently,and i hope they went home as refreshed as i have,

thanks everybody,
mags


----------



## bjderbys

A big thank you to Jenny and Ken for organising another great rally, 
It was great meeting old friends, and new friends, as well.

We had a fantastic weekend

Thanks again

John & Christine


----------



## sennen523

Thanks to Jenny and Ken for all the work you put in for the Cheddar Rally. We had a great weekend and met some new friends.


Al and Jan.
sennen523.


----------



## spykal

*Re: cheddar rally*



havingfun said:


> quite a few of us seem to have been through bad times recently,and i hope they went home as refreshed as i have,
> 
> thanks everybody,
> mags


Hi Mags

Same here !

I/we went home feeling better for the good time and good company ...what an excellent rally.. well done Jen & Ken.

Mike & Mal


----------



## ICDSUN2

I just want to say a very very big thank you not only Ken and Jen for a very good rally, they do an excellent job and many a time go beyond the call of duty but also the other people who were there for me at a difficult time, you all know who you are. See you soon.


Pam


----------



## clive1821

Well done Pam


----------



## cronkle

Thank you very much Jen & Ken for a lovely enjoyable weekend. Nice to meet up with old and new friends. See lots of you again at Malvern. Bobbie & Mike


----------



## SilverF1

Many thanks to Ken and Jen for arranging a successful rally at Cheddar. It wasn't all rain either.

It was nice to meet up with friends old and new. Roll on Malvern.


----------



## JIMY

We endorse all the thanks above. What a marvelous gang you are!
Special thanks to Ken and Jenny, and of course Dean, luke and Owen for being such good new friends for Charlie. Our first Rally will certainly not be our last.
Jim,Cathy and Charlie


----------



## jsmisfreeatlast

I'd also like to add my thanks to Ken and Jenny for organising a great weekend and to the good folks I met there. Hope to see you again sometime.

John


----------



## SilverF1

Friday's rounders game:


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

What a great crowd you were, we really enjoyed ourselves.

Sorry about the weather on Sunday but I think everyone who wanted to visit the car boot sale did manage to get there and one group certainly didn't let it spoil their fun during the afternoon :wink: 

Spacerunner (John) celebrated his 70th birthday in style and was helped to consume a fair amount of cider by the rest of the group. Thanks to June and Catherine for supplying the Birthday Cakes.

We had an MHF record entry of 16 teams for the Boules Competition and ktesis were the worthy winners, congratulations to Derek & Lesley  

The Pub Picture Quiz was very close but the winner was bjderbys, she did have a lot of help from her grandsons though :lol: :lol: 

I'm not sure who won the rounders match (so kindly photographed by Norman  ) I suspect it was the twins team as they were the only ones able to run far enough to score a rounder :lol: :lol: 

Well thanks for coming and maybe we'll do it again next year.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

It sounds like you all had really good fun. I wish we'd been able to stay more that the one night. Maybe another time.


Chris, John and Esmé


----------



## leltel

*Photos??*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=123507

Not sure if it wil work, but I have tried to upload pictures of Cheddar. You may have to copy and paste the above then hopefully click on the link to go to them??????
Lel


----------



## val33

Our thanks also go to Jenny and Ken for a great rally. We had a great time, it was wonderful to meet up with so many friends, old and new. Special thanks to Jenny for making our girls feel so welcome on their first rally.

We moved on from Cheddar to a VERY windy Tintagel and have now cut across to Brixham, heading home on Sunday, maybe!

See you all at Malvern

Jackie, Val & Smithy


----------



## Woofer

Thanks to Jenny and Ken for a really good weekend, we did enjoy it and it was nice to be able to relax and chat with old friends and new. Thanks again.
Mo & Pete, and of course Leia.


----------

